# [SOLVED] Having Random packet loss please help!



## Nvile (Aug 17, 2014)

Around every 5-10th second i'm having a weird packet loss i never experienced before, the packet loss is going on for around 3-5 seconds.

*When the packet loss occurs:*
While playing League Of Legends (Computer Game) i can't move but i however can see other characters move and play normally.

This indicates that the problem is that the servers im sending packets to can't receive them, but i can still receive their packets.
(This does not only happens with League of Legends)

Please help me. :frown:

EDIT: This only occurs on my internet, ISP tells me that everything looks fine


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

In order to receive (data) packets, the PC has to acknowledge that it has received them. In other words, you need to two way communication for anything to work.

You can test your network connectivity using ping. You can also perform a speed test on your connection to verify speeds.

The game issue could have any number of possible causes.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

Please click on the link in my signature and post the requested info.


----------



## Nvile (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*



Wand3r3r said:


> Please click on the link in my signature and post the requested info.


*Microsoft Windows [version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle rettigheder forbeholdes.

C:\Users\Nevl>ipconfig/all

Windows IP-konfiguration

Værtsnavn. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nevl-Pc
Primært DNS-suffiks. . . . . . . . . . . . . :
Nodetype . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP-routing aktiveret . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nej
WINS-proxy aktiveret . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Søgeliste for DNS-suffiks. . . . . . . . . . : bbsyd.net

Ethernet-netværkskort LAN-forbindelse:

Forbindelsesspecifikt DNS-suffiks. . . . . . : bbsyd.net
Beskrivelse. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Contro
ller
Fysisk adresse . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 90-2B-34-9B-47-EF
DHCP aktiveret . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ja
Automatisk konfiguration aktiveret . . . . . : Ja
Link-local-IPv6-adresse . . . . . : fe80::546f:5bac:b1b2:5a38%11(Foretrukken)

IPv4-adresse . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 100.73.121.93(Foretrukken)
Undernetmaske. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.128.0
Rettigheden opnået . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 20. august 2014 18:02:58
Rettigheden udløber. . . . . . . . . . . . . : 21. august 2014 16:57:51
Standardgateway. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 100.73.0.1
DHCP-server. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 89.184.128.192
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 294660916
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-F0-5F-AF-90-2B-34-9B-47-EF

DNS-servere. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 178.132.239.37
95.154.58.176
NetBIOS over Tcpip . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Aktiveret

Tunnel-netværkskort isatap.C2000.dk:

Medietilstand. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mediet afbrudt
Forbindelsesspecifikt DNS-suffiks. . . . . . :
Beskrivelse. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Fysisk adresse . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP aktiveret . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Automatisk konfiguration aktiveret . . . . . : Ja

Tunnel-netværkskort Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Medietilstand. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mediet afbrudt
Forbindelsesspecifikt DNS-suffiks. . . . . . :
Beskrivelse. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interf
ace
Fysisk adresse . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP aktiveret . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nej
Automatisk konfiguration aktiveret . . . . . : Ja*

This information is in Danish, i hope you understand it either way as i didnt found any way to convert it to english :s

EDIT: Wire/Wireless Using either of these have any affect on the issue
EDIT: I am using AVG as my only Firewall / Antivirus


----------



## Nvile (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*



JimE said:


> In order to receive (data) packets, the PC has to acknowledge that it has received them. In other words, you need to two way communication for anything to work.
> 
> You can test your network connectivity using ping. You can also perform a speed test on your connection to verify speeds.
> 
> The game issue could have any number of possible causes.


imgur: the simple image sharer - Speed Test looks fine
imgur: the simple image sharer - Pinging Google, this shows the random timeout/packet loss


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

Thanks for the info. It does not appear you are behind a router from the ip address you have. You connecting to just the ISP provided modem?

BTW doesn't matter what language [except Arabic or Chinese] but the ipconfigs are easy to read having read so many of them over the years.

Instead of ping use tracert like so
tracert google.com
and post the results for review


----------



## Nvile (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

Yes i am connected directly to the ISP provided Modem / No routers.

*Microsoft Windows [version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle rettigheder forbeholdes.

C:\Users\Nevl>tracert google.com

Sporer rute til google.com [74.125.232.97]
over et maksimum af 30 hop:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 100.73.0.3
2 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms 185.37.86.84
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 185.37.86.69
4 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
5 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
6 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 37.128.215.66
7 2 ms 3 ms 2 ms 130.185.142.17
8 17 ms 16 ms 17 ms 93.76.92.195
9 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
10 33 ms 33 ms 33 ms 216.239.43.122
11 33 ms 34 ms 34 ms 209.85.253.149
12 33 ms 33 ms 33 ms arn02s05-in-f1.1e100.net [74.125.232.97]

Sporing fuldført.*

Hope i did it right :smile:

Anyway thanks for helping :thumb:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

You did great. 

BTW not being behind a router means you are raw on the internet and vulnerable to port Trojans and hackers. Give serious consideration to getting behind your own router.

The tracert looks good. The "request timed out" does not mean dropped packets but that the router at that hop was not responding to the ICMP protocol which is what both ping and tracert use. This is not unusual.

The tracert we need to see is to the game servers. That will tell us more specifically what your issue is concerning packet loss.


----------



## Nvile (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

It just seems like every time the "request timeout" is showing when i ping is when i am having the weird "lag"

anyway here is a tracert to the server im playing on in "League of Legends"

*C:\Users\Nevl>tracert 95.172.65.100

Rute spores til 95.172.65.100 over et maksimum af 30 hop

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 100.73.0.3
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 185.37.86.84
3 1 ms 3 ms 1 ms 185.37.86.69
4 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
5 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
6 1 ms 2 ms 1 ms 37.128.215.66
7 4 ms 3 ms 3 ms 130.185.142.17
8 5 ms 5 ms 5 ms 93.176.94.175
9 9 ms 9 ms 11 ms kbn-b3-link.telia.net [62.115.32.117]
10 6 ms 6 ms 6 ms kbn-bb3-link.telia.net [80.91.245.158]
11 65 ms 57 ms 29 ms hbg-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.247.224]
12 20 ms 20 ms 78 ms ffm-bb1-link.telia.net [213.155.135.138]
13 20 ms 22 ms 20 ms ffm-b11-link.telia.net [62.115.137.249]
14 21 ms 21 ms 21 ms internap-ic-305857-ffm-b11.c.telia.net [62.115.4
1.206]
15 23 ms 25 ms 23 ms border1.t7-1-bbnet1.fra002.pnap.net [95.172.67.1
]
16 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
17 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
18 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
19 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
20 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
21 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
22 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
23 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
24 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
25 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
26 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
27 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
28 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
29 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
30 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.

Sporing fuldført.
*


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

Looks like the problem doesn't happen until you get to London. Your millisecond times are great until then.

95.172.67.1 IP Address Whois - IP Address Lookup - IPaddress.is

You are not the only one reporting lags with this game server
Tracert 95.172.67.1 - League of Legends Community

I would look for a different closer LoL game server. Problem appears to be at the game server end and its not anything you can fix at your end.


----------



## Nvile (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

Ah i see, i will try to do a tracert to a different server 

What causes the timeouts on my ping / tracert?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

unfortunately we can't tell exactly where the drops/timeouts occur but I would suspect the problem happens when you enter the game network but before you hit the game server. Some providers don't know networking as well as they should and you end up bouncing around their internal network before getting to the server which causes delays.


----------



## Nvile (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

This is a tracert on a different server, i am not sure which of the IP's is london and if this is crossing london aswell:

*Microsoft Windows [version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle rettigheder forbeholdes.

C:\Users\Nevl>tracert 31.186.224.42

Rute spores til 31.186.224.42 over et maksimum af 30 hop

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 100.73.0.3
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 185.37.86.84
3 * 1 ms 1 ms 185.37.86.69
4 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
5 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
6 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms 37.128.215.66
7 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 130.185.142.17
8 5 ms 5 ms 5 ms 93.176.94.175
9 5 ms 6 ms 5 ms kbn-b3-link.telia.net [62.115.32.117]
10 5 ms 6 ms 6 ms kbn-bb4-link.telia.net [213.155.135.172]
11 10 ms 10 ms 11 ms hbg-bb4-link.telia.net [213.155.133.26]
12 19 ms 19 ms 19 ms ffm-bb2-link.telia.net [80.91.249.88]
13 19 ms 38 ms 20 ms ffm-b11-link.telia.net [62.115.137.175]
14 22 ms 21 ms 20 ms internap-ic-305857-ffm-b11.c.telia.net [62.115.4
1.206]
15 20 ms 19 ms 20 ms border1.po2-8g-bbnet2.fra002.pnap.net [95.172.67
.65]
16 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
17 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
18 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
19 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
20 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
21 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
22 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
23 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
24 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
25 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
26 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
27 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
28 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
29 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.
30 * * * Anmodning fik timeout.

Sporing fuldført.

*

Again thanks a lot for helping me out :smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

ms border1.t7-1-bbnet1.fra002.pnap.net [95.172.67.1]

and

ms border1.po2-8g-bbnet2.fra002.pnap.net [95.172.67.65]

See the same subnet? 95.172.67.x you are going to the same provider.

If you look at that lol community link I provided above you will see its the same ip as above which is the .1.
This also reaffirms the "bouncing around their network" issue.


----------



## Nvile (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

So is this a problem with my ISP? :ermm:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

It is a problem with the game providers network. 
This is beyond your isps domain.


----------



## Nvile (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Having Random packet loss please help!*

Thanks a lot, it suddenly got fixed!

THANKS!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Great. Thanks for the update


----------



## Jtiger360 (Aug 22, 2014)

nvm ................


----------

